# Midwest Sportsman results 7/28



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Well it seems that the fishing got tougher as the week went on . There were only a few fish caught last night and alot of teams never got the first hit !  Here are the results .

1st pl. - Vance / Vance --- 2 fish at 2.26 #
2nd pl. - Eichensehr ---- 1 fish at .98 #
bb - Vance / Vance -- 1.2#

Point standings
1st pl. - Carver / Jackson - 373 
2nd pl . - Vance / Vance - 364
3rd pl. - De Francisco / Johnson - 357
4th pl. - Le Valley / Shaheen - 347
5th pl. - Ingram / Sherman - 323
6th pl. - Eichensehr / Heunke - 305
7th pl. - Waring / Waring - 295

3 more to go guys . I sure hope we have a better bite on Alum next week . See every-one there .


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Guess you weren't holding your mouth right. We only weighed in 15 bass Tuesday night. It was tough. Good luck next week.


----------



## Boomer (Apr 22, 2004)

Just for the record I hate Griggs  

Seems like every time I fish there the next day I have to go spend money on tackle. My old man spends more time in the trees than in the water.


Rusty


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

You think Griggs is bad? Wait until you try O'Shaugnessy!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Out of all the local lakes , Griggs has to be my favorite . Sure you can loose alot of lures some days but the fishing can be spectacular . Just seems to me that your dad needs to remember that its not squirell season yet and concentrate on bass fishing !


----------



## BassAngla20 (May 9, 2004)

Well, it was a rough night. I caught my only fish within the last 10 minutes and i cant believe i took second with a fish under a pound. Oh well, planning on getting on some at Alum wedsnesday. See you guys there!!

Nick


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

I guess persistance pays off. We were stilll throwing at 9:17 since we didn't have any fish....Finally caught enough to win! I know the fishing was hard and I hate not catching anything. Boomer, Griggs is tough man the fishing has been real slow, and I know what it is like when your dad is throwing up in the trees all night  ... When Phil can't pull a few out of Griggs on a tube, then you know that something is wrong...Alum has been good though, I still what to catch something that is even close to that 5lber that you took this spring...See everyone on weds.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

man, i wish i could fish against you guys on wednesdays. The money i've been making weds this year, makes me wonder how i fished wed's before. Good luck at Alum. Looks like a toght race. Phil, tell Frank DiFrancisco we found his pole at Hoover


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

tough race i mean... not toght lol


----------



## SuperFlukeBuck23 (Jun 4, 2004)

Way to bail me out while I was on vacation Nick. I never thaught .98 would get us second place but anyways good luck to everyone at Alum. It feels really good to finally have a computer. 

Harry


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad to see that you made it home ok Harry . I sure hope that all that charter fishing didnt mess you up any more than you already were !  Now if I could only get you guys to download aol i.m. we would be set . See ya at the tourny tomm.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Good to see you finally on line Harry...


----------

